# Arachnid Addicted's other spiders and arachnids pictures thread.



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi y'all.

Just sharing a few pics of other critters. 

_*Actinopus*_ Perty, 1833

_Actinopus rufipes_ (Lucas, 1834)



_Actinopus sp._ "Córdoba"



_*Aglaoctenus*_ Tullgren, 1905

_Aglaoctenus yacitata_ Piacentini, 2011

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 1


----------



## woodie (Dec 2, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _*Actinopus*_ Perty, 1833
> 
> _Actinopus rufipes_ (Lucas, 1834)
> View attachment 327281
> ...


Those are some really nice mygalomorphs

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## checkmate (Dec 2, 2019)

Already follow you on IG. Great collection and photography

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 3, 2019)

wetwork said:


> Already follow you on IG. Great collection and photography



Thanks, man. Glad you liked it.


----------



## aaarg (Dec 3, 2019)

precious wolf spider!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 3, 2019)

_*Ancylometes*_ Bertkau, 1880

_Ancylometes sp._ "Unknown"



_*Ctenus*_ Walckenaer, 1805

_Ctenus medius_ Keyserling, 1891



_Ctenus ornatus_ (Keyserling, 1877)

Patterns
01



02



03

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 5, 2019)

*Cyclocosmia* Ausserer, 1871

_Cyclocosmia ricketti_ (Pocock, 1901)



*Deinopis* MacLeay, 1839

_Deinopis sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Deinopis sp._ "Unknown 02"



_Deinopis sp._ "Unknown 03"



_*Diplura*_ C. L. Koch, 1850

_Diplura macrura_ (C. L. Koch, 1841)



_Diplura paraguayensis_ (Gerschman & Schiapelli, 1940)



_Diplura sanguinea_ (F. O. Pickard-Cambridge, 1896)



_Diplura sp._ "Unknown"



_*Enoploctenus*_ Simon, 1897

_Enoploctenus cf. cyclothorax_ (Bertkau, 1880)



_Enoploctenus sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Enoploctenus sp._ "Unknown 02"



_Enoploctenus sp._ "Unknown 03"

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 7, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _*Actinopus*_ Perty, 1833
> 
> _Actinopus rufipes_ (Lucas, 1834)
> View attachment 327281
> ...


Pretty sure you're the only other person I've seen on here keeping Actinopodidae, and an overseas species at that. Awesome photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 8, 2019)

*Fufius* Simon, 1888

_Fufius sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Fufius sp._ "Unknown 02"
	

		
			
		

		
	




_*Gonyleptes*_ Kirby, 1818

_Gonyleptes sp._ "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 8, 2019)

Never seen any type of opiliones in captivity except for maybe vonones. Awesome shot, and do you plan on breeding them?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 9, 2019)

*Hermacha* Simon, 1889

_Hermacha itatiayae_ Mello-Leitão, 1923



_*Heterophrynus*_ Pocock, 1894

_Heterophrynus cf. batesii_ Butler, 1873



_Heterophrynus longicornis_ Butler, 1873

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 10, 2019)

*Ischnothele* Ausserer, 1875

*Ischnothele annulata* Tullgren, 1905



_Ischnothele sp._ "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 10, 2019)

*Isoctenus* Bertkau, 1880

_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 02"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 03"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 04"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 05"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 06"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 07"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 09"



_Isoctenus sp._ "Unknown 10"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2019)

These are all incredible, where on earth do you get these incredible species?! 

Really nice to see such unique inverts in such high quality photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 10, 2019)

*Isoctenus
*
_Isoctenus sp. _"Unknown 11"



_Isoctenus sp. _"Unknown 12"



*NOTE: This genus is kinda messy and, although these individuals were identified as Isoctenus, since there aren't any review on the genus, there might be some changes in the future. *

These 


RezonantVoid said:


> These are all incredible, where on earth do you get these incredible species?!
> 
> Really nice to see such unique inverts in such high quality photos



All specimens from Isoctenus were wc, either by me or by some friends. Its hard to determine their species, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 10, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> These
> 
> 
> 
> All specimens from Isoctenus were wc, either by me or by some friends. Its hard to determine their species, though.


Yea trust me i understand, Aussie spider classification is horrendous. Half my collection is identified only down to genus level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 11, 2019)

*Latrodectus* Walckenaer, 1805

_Latrodectus curacaviensis_ (Müller, 1776)



_Latrodectus geometricus_ C. L. Koch, 1841
Light coloration



Dark coloration



_Latrodectus mirabilis_ (Holmberg, 1876)



*Linothele* Karsch, 1879

_Linothele fallax_ (Mello-Leitão, 1926)



_Linothele megatheloides_ Paz & Raven, 1990



_Linothele paulistana_ (Mello-Leitão, 1924)

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 11, 2019)

You should get that new African redback that lays purple eggsacs


----------



## NYAN (Dec 11, 2019)

RezonantVoid said:


> You should get that new African redback that lays purple eggsacs


If only it was so simple.. ha


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 11, 2019)

@aphono do ya see these amblypygids ?

Awesome collection and photos as always @Arachnid Addicted. Looking forward to seeing more!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## aphono (Dec 11, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @aphono do ya see these amblypygids ?


Now I did, thanks to you, @Arthroverts!  Ahhh so purdy.

@Arachnid Addicted, I'm almost solely an amblypygi person but your spiders wow, just wow. In love with that _Actinopus rufipes.  _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 13, 2019)

_*Liphistius*_ Schiödte, 2015

_Liphistius cf. ornatus_ Ono & Schwendinger, 1990



*Lycosa* Latreille, 1804

_Lycosa erythrognatha_ Lucas, 1836

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 13, 2019)

Have you considered making calendars? I would buy one from you in a heartbeat if you did

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 14, 2019)

Turtle said:


> Have you considered making calendars? I would buy one from you in a heartbeat if you did


Thanks, man. Now I'm considering the idea, tbh. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 14, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Thanks, man. Now I'm considering the idea, tbh. Lol.


_Lycosa erythrognatha_ Lucas is totally Miss December lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 15, 2019)

_*Mastigoproctus*_ Pocock, 1894

_Mastigoproctus maximus_ (Tarnani, 1889)



*Neocteniza* Pocock, 1895

_Neocteniza toba_ Goloboff, 1987



_*Neodiplothele*_ Mello-Leitão, 1917

_Neodiplothele cf. aureus_ Gonzalez-Filho, Lucas & Brescovit, 2015



_Neodiplothele sp._ "Unknown"



_*Nesticodes*_ Archer, 1950

_Nesticodes rufipes_ (Lucas, 1846)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 16, 2019)

Between this photo thread and the tarantula one, I'm beginning to understand where you got your username from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 16, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Between this photo thread and the tarantula one, I'm beginning to understand where you got your username from.


Lol. I'm kinda addicted to them. I've also made a picture thread on Myriapods category. And in the Scorpions category I've posted a few pics on its pictures thread (I didnt make a thread of my own there, though). 

_*Nothroctenus*_ Badcock, 1932

_Nothroctenus sp._ "Unknown"



_*Phalaeops*_ Roewer, 1955

_Phalaeops sp. _"Unknown"_

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 17, 2019)

_*Phoneutria*_ Perty, 1833

_Phoneutria cf. keyserlingi_ (F. O. Pickard-Cambridge, 1897)



_Phoneutria nigriventer_ (Keyserlingi, 1891)



_*Polybetes*_ Simon, 1897

_Polybetes sp._ "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 18, 2019)

Do you have a ventral pic of the P. cf keyserlingi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 18, 2019)

Stefan2209 said:


> Do you have a ventral pic of the P. cf keyserlingi?


No, man. I dont.


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 18, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> No, man. I dont.


Well, get your hand in there and flip her over!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Dec 18, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Well, get your hand in there and flip her over!


Hey, I don't know about you, but I'd like to see more of these pictures ...

Ha ha, just kidding . Awesome photos as always.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 18, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Well, get your hand in there and flip her over!


Tbh honest with you, this guy already died, unfortunately. But if I ever manage to get another one, I'll try to flip it with my bare hands. Hahahhahah.



Arthroverts said:


> Hey, I don't know about you, but I'd like to see more of these pictures ...
> 
> Ha ha, just kidding . Awesome photos as always.
> 
> ...


Lol!!! Thanks, dude. Specially for the support.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 19, 2019)

*Pycnothele* Chamberlin, 1917

_Pycnothele sp._ "Unknown"



*Rachias* Simon, 1892

_Rachias sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Rachias sp._ "Unknown 02"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 20, 2019)

*Scytodes* Latreille, 1804

_Scytodes fusca_ Walckenaer, 1837



_Scytodes sp._ "Unknown"



*Sicarius* Walckenaer, 1847

_Sicarius diadorim_ Magalhaes, Brescovit & Santos, 2013



_Sicarius thomisoides_ Walckenaer, 1847

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 25, 2019)

_*Steatoda*_ Sundevall, 1833

_Steatoda sp._ "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 25, 2019)

_*Stenoterommata*_ Holmberg, 1881

_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 02"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 03"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 04"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 05"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 06"



_Stenoterommata sp._ "Unknown 07"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 26, 2019)

_*Thaumasia*_ Perty, 1833

_Thaumasia velox_ Simon, 1898



_*Trechona*_ C. L. Koch, 1850

_Trechona rufa_ Vellard, 1924



_Trechona sp._ "Unknown 01"



_Trechona sp._ "Unknown 02"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 28, 2019)

*Ctenidae* Keyserling, 1877

Ctenidae sp. "Unknown 01"



Ctenidae sp. "Unknown 02"



*Dipluridae* Simon, 1889

Dipluridae sp. "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 29, 2019)

*Pisauridae* Simon, 1890

Pisauridae sp. "Unknown"



*Thelyphonidae* Lucas, 1835

Thelyphonidae sp. "Unknown"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 15, 2020)

_Lycosa erythrognatha

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 9, 2020)

Mature male _Ctenus ornatus


_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 21, 2020)

_Asthenoctenus sp.

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 22, 2020)

_Scytodes sp.

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 2, 2020)

_Diplura sp.

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 25, 2020)

_Diplura cf. paraguayensis

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 29, 2020)

_Ctenus cf. maculisternis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoffi1989 (May 31, 2020)

Hey Man,

just an awesome collection!!! Please don‘t stop posting more 

Kind regards, Steffen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 1, 2020)

Hoffi1989 said:


> Hey Man,
> 
> just an awesome collection!!! Please don‘t stop posting more
> 
> Kind regards, Steffen


Thanks, man! I'll keep posting.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 1, 2020)

Last pic I posted in this thread was from a misidentified species, it was actually _Isoctenus cf. coxalis_. Here are pictures of a mature male:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 6, 2020)

_Actinopus rufipes



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 21, 2020)

A closeup at _Ischnothele annulata_ spinnerets



_Corinna sp.

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ferrachi (Jul 21, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> A closeup at _Ischnothele annulata_ spinnerets
> View attachment 353508
> 
> 
> ...


The front macro shot is so crazy that it's almost creepy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 26, 2020)

_Diplura sp.

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jess S (Jul 26, 2020)

Your collection is insane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 26, 2020)

Jess S said:


> Your collection is insane


Thanks.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 5, 2020)

_Liphistius cf. ornatus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MBArachnids (Aug 6, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Thanks.


What camera are you using, and what lens would you suggest for closeups that add all the detail?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 6, 2020)

MBArachnids said:


> What camera are you using, and what lens would you suggest for closeups that add all the detail?


I'm using a canon EOS 60D with a 100mm L macro lens, also from Canon. Sometimes I use a closeup filter from Raynox but I believe what add all the details is the speedlight.

I suggest you use a macro lens 60mm with a speedlight, to begin with.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 7, 2020)

_Sicarius diadorim

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Ferrachi (Aug 8, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Sicarius diadorim
> View attachment 355601
> _


Love Sicarius Sp. ! One of my favorite spiders...


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 10, 2020)

_Liphistius cf. ornatus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 18, 2020)

_Heterophrynus longicornis

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 20, 2020)

@Arthroverts here's the trapdoor _N. cf. aureus _built.





_Ischnothele annulata_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 20, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Last pic I posted in this thread was from a misidentified species, it was actually _Isoctenus cf. coxalis_. Here are pictures of a mature male:
> View attachment 347124
> 
> View attachment 347125


What are the sizes on this species for MM and MF?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> What are the sizes on this species for MM and MF?


MM was bigger, about 7cm dls.
MF has about 6cm dls.

I don't know if this is usual in this species, though.


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 20, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> MM was bigger, about 7cm dls.
> MF has about 6cm dls.
> 
> I don't know if this is usual in this species, though.


Either way if its not usual it was bigger than I was thinking it was, or biiger than it looked!! Awesome species youve got!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Either way if its not usual it was bigger than I was thinking it was, or biiger than it looked!! Awesome species youve got!


Female is taking care of her sac right now. I don't know if I pulled it out or keep with her, yet.

It is a beautiful species, indeed.


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 20, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Female is taking care of her sac right now. I don't know if I pulled it out or keep with her, yet.
> 
> It is a beautiful species, indeed.


Is it your first sac with this species? I think you had some other in that genera so maybe whatever you did with the other spp. if you had sacs.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 20, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Is it your first sac with this species? I think you had some other in that genera so maybe whatever you did with the other spp. if you had sacs.


This is a first to me.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 21, 2020)

_Corinna sp.

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 23, 2020)

_Neodiplothele cf. aureus

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ferrachi (Aug 23, 2020)

Your photos are insane ! Keep them coming...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 23, 2020)

Ferrachi said:


> Your photos are insane ! Keep them coming...


Thanks a lot. I'll try to post them more often.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 3, 2020)

_Polybetes rapidus





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 4, 2020)

That is a gorgeous specimen. How big does this species get?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 4, 2020)

Arthroverts said:


> That is a gorgeous specimen. How big does this species get?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I'll have to ask to my friend about its size. This one is a juvie, but I forgot to answer how big it will get, tbh. Haha.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 9, 2020)

_Isoctenus coxalis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 11, 2020)

_Ischnothele annulata

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 20, 2020)

_Isoctenus coxalis

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2020)

_Diplura sp.



Diplura cf. paraguayensis

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 2, 2020)

_Diplura sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 14, 2020)

_Diplura sp.



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 19, 2020)

_Diplura cf. paraguayensis



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 29, 2020)

_Fufius sp.




Lycosa erythrognatha





Isoctenus coxalis





_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 8, 2020)

_Diplura sp.



Ischnothele annulata



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Dec 8, 2020)

I took the opportunity to view all your photos in this thread once more from page 1 to 5, and the collection envy has set in all over again  will you ever be giving collection tours? I would gladly book the first ticket!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 8, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> I took the opportunity to view all your photos in this thread once more from page 1 to 5, and the collection envy has set in all over again  will you ever be giving collection tours? I would gladly book the first ticket!


Haha. Thanks, mate. I have no intention to giving collection tours (I know you were kidding), hahaha.

But if you ever come to this side of the ocean, let me know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 24, 2020)

_Isoctenus coxalis





Diplura sp.



Harmonicon sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 5, 2021)

_Isoctenus coxalis



Diplura sp.



Diplura paraguayensis



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 17, 2021)

_Ischnothele annulata

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 23, 2021)

_Harmonicon sp.



Diplura sp.



Ischnothele annulata



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 28, 2021)

_Ischnothele annulata

_

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 4, 2021)

_Diplura sp.



Harmonicon sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 12, 2021)

_Isoctenus coxalis



Ischnothele guianensis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CtenidaeMan (Feb 13, 2021)

Man, I just finished all 5 sides and I'm so jealous of all these amazing Ctenidae! We get much stuff in the German hobby, but not so much ctenids from South America (at least no other than Phoneutria, Cupiennius or Ancylometes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 16, 2021)

_Fufius sp._



_Liphistius cf. ornatus

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 21, 2021)

_Diplura sp. 



Harmonicon sp.



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 16, 2021)

_Latrodectus geometricus_
Classic Color Form



Dark Color Form



_Epicadus heterogaster





_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 19, 2021)

_Epicadus heterogaster_

Pinkish abdomen



White abdomen

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 22, 2021)

In love with these guys. 

_Epicadus heterogaster




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 23, 2021)

_Liphistius cf. ornatus



Diplura sp.



_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 27, 2021)

_Latrodectus geometricus _DCF



_Fufius sp.



_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 2, 2021)

_Epicadus heterogaster



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 4, 2021)

_Harmonicon sp.



Diplura sp.



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LinotheleLover (Apr 15, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Harmonicon sp.
> View attachment 380750
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful specimens.  Here is a photo of my Harmonicon oiapoqueae feeding on a fruit fly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 25, 2021)

_Latrodectus geometricus



Harmonicon sp.



Fufius sp.



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LinotheleLover (Apr 27, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Latrodectus geometricus
> View attachment 382929
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best damn picture of a Harmonicon sp. I've ever seen, do you mind sharing your camera setup?


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 7, 2021)

_Linothele sericata



Epicadus heterogaster



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 8, 2021)

_Epicadus heterogaster



Diplura sp._



_Fufius sp.



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 16, 2021)

_Harmonicon sp.

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 23, 2021)

_Actinopus cf. rufipes



Epicadus heterogaster

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveM (May 24, 2021)

Beautiful! South Americans are ridiculously lucky. I'm jealous of you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 30, 2021)

_Harmonicon sp.



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 7, 2021)

_Actinopus sp.



Linothele sp.

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 8, 2021)

_Xeropigo sp.



Allocosa sp.



Phiale sp.



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 10, 2021)

_Linothele sp. 

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 11, 2021)

_Epicadus heterogaster



Diplura cf. paraguayensis

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 20, 2021)

_Allocosa sp.





Actinopus sp.





Harmonicon sp.



Linothele sp.

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Jun 22, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Allocosa sp.
> View attachment 388907
> 
> View attachment 388912
> ...


I believe the Allocosa sp is actually some sort of ctenid judging on the eye arrangement. The bottom row of eyes curves upwards instead of downwards unlike lycosids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 22, 2021)

Thearachnidaddict said:


> I believe the Allocosa sp is actually some sort of ctenid judging on the eye arrangement. The bottom row of eyes curves upwards instead of downwards unlike lycosids.


You are correct, thanks, man.

I got it as Lycosidae, and when I found out it wasn't one, it was too late to edit in here.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 27, 2021)

_Diplura sp.



Fufius sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 5, 2021)

_Epicadus heterogaster



Ctenus sp._


_



Linothele sp.



Harmonicon sp.



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 2, 2021)

_Fufius sp.



Diplura sp.



Diplura paraguayensis





Harmonicon sp.



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## cwebster (Aug 2, 2021)

Love your photos! Esp the heterophrynus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 3, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Love your photos! Esp the heterophrynus.


Thanks.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 8, 2021)

_Actinopus sp.



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 16, 2021)

_Liphistius cf. ornatus



Actinopus cf. rufipes



Diplura cf. paraguayensis



Harmonicon sp.

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Aug 16, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Ischnothele* Ausserer, 1875
> 
> *Ischnothele annulata* Tullgren, 1905
> View attachment 328082
> ...


How long do these little guys live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 17, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> How long do these little guys live


About 6-8 years since "slinghood" to "adulthood", lol.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Aug 17, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> About 6-8 years since "slinghood" to "adulthood", lol.


Thats amazing. How did you get all those species. Those mouse spiders look absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 19, 2021)

Mature male.

_Harmonicon sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 19, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Mature male.
> 
> _Harmonicon sp.
> View attachment 399556
> _


Beautiful spider.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 19, 2021)

Is it ok if I ask you a lot of questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 19, 2021)

Jonathan6303 said:


> Is it ok if I ask you a lot of questions.


Not at all.


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 19, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Not at all.


Ok


----------



## Jonathan6303 (Sep 19, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> *Cyclocosmia* Ausserer, 1871
> 
> _Cyclocosmia ricketti_ (Pocock, 1901)
> View attachment 327555
> ...


Saw a similar species in Florida. Oops so sorry. I posted a pic in your picture thread. So sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 26, 2021)

_Ischnothele annulata

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 28, 2021)

_Harmonicon sp.





Linothele sp.





Diplura sp.





_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ellavalis (Dec 2, 2021)

hey, about that xeropigo species: can you please give me some information about the type of habitat this species likes? for example: if it is humid, rocky, leafy, etc... thanks!


----------



## ellavalis (Dec 2, 2021)

these are very common on my house and i own two females, one is an adult and the other laid eggs that hatch yesterday, and now i have like 30 babies lol, so that's why i am asking you that ^-^


----------

